# In need of help: Valley water running on bottom of facia; how to fix???



## brianmfabel (7 mo ago)

How do I prevent the water coming down the valley from riding the bottom of the facia (seen on video to the left) and instead run down the singles?






Here is the link


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

Step flashings behind the facia, then move or cut the facia so there is a gap between the facia and shingles. It will expose the vertical part of the flashing below the facia but won't make contact with the roof surface, allowing the water to track along it.


----------

